# How to make gold silver bars



## PreciousMexpert (Jun 28, 2011)

I know that a good thread on this subject exists but I cant find it here and in my files and I tried the search page
If someone can give me that link I would appreciate that.
From what I understand it is a matter of stamping out plates of metal and stamping them.
I guess the thickness of the plate is important for the getting the weight exact to the point 
Also the diameter
I am guessing that when you stamp you logo on the bar it should be registered and are there other legal issues to that I should know about

Thanks


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jun 28, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=3710
Pouring exactly 1 troy ounce at a time

I found the thread and I read a few of the posts and a lot of helpful hints and specially from Harold
Harold is saying that it is hard to sell the bars if you are not a well know company.
I am wondering if marketing will help


----------



## nickvc (Jun 29, 2011)

I gather that one company here in the UK is pouring gold shot and then accurately making up exact weights, putting it in graphite moulds and running them through a belt furnace.
This could be done with silver bars I think but a controlled atmosphere would be a must. 
This is fine if you have the equipment to start with or your producing volumes that make the investment worthwhile but would be far too expensive for the average member of the forum.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi nickvc
Wouldnt it be easier to roll plates of metal and cut them by stamping and than puch the trade mark and other info.

Lets say the stamp says 9999 gold but sometimes it comes out less maybe 9995.
what happens than
does each batch need to be assayed everytime.
does the government inspect for the quality


----------



## 4metals (Jun 29, 2011)

The rolling and stamping requires a much heavier press, think about it, you have to continuous cast the metal, roll it to a precise thickness and use one big mother punch press to stamp out blanks. You then have as much as 15% stamping waste to remelt and reprocess. Then you have to stamp the blanks with your name, the weight, and the purity. 

By pouring fine shot and accurately weighing the shot out it can be melted into specifically sized ingots by 2 different methods. First is to pass the mold with a precisely weighed quantity of shot in it through an atmospheric furnace where the bars cool under an atmosphere and emerge beautifully unblemished smooth and clean. The down side is the furnace is most efficient when running large quantities of bars, as in big refineries, large operating costs for the little guy. 

The other option is to melt in a clean crucible with no flux under a reducing flame to burn off any oxygen (especially necessary for silver) and pour into a specific sized mold on a table where the cooling is controlled and again under a flame. The slow cooling makes an attractive bar.

Both of these methods produce a bar which has to be stamped in a press with a die for the specific size you are producing. You need to have your name and logo, the weight of the bar, and the fineness. Also a serialized number traceable back to your analytical results for the batch the metal was refined in. This gives credibility to your assay claims. 

If you mark the bars .9999 and they're not, you won't be in business for long. Using the method of weighing out shot makes this easier because before you shot the metal, you sample the melt lot for assay. Then your serial numbers trace back to that assay. 

I doubt that the government checks for quality but I guarantee your competition will, not a good place to cheap out. It is a tough market to break into, you are going in as an unknown commodity so people buying from you are taking a chance. If you are successful, your competition will be laying in wait for you to produce some under assay product. These guys play hardball. You need a solid protocol to track purity and impeccable record keeping.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 29, 2011)

A picture is worth a 1000 words. This is the atmospheric tunnel oven system

http://goldmachinery.com/machinery/TunnelKilobar.htm

and here is the poured bar system

http://goldmachinery.com/machinery/refining/fim15ling.htm


----------



## element47 (Jun 30, 2011)

"Do not forget you need a refining plant as first step."

Bwahahaha. I like it!


----------



## trashmaster (Jun 30, 2011)

If I could winnnn the lotteeerrrrryyy?????????


----------



## elfixx (Jul 16, 2011)

How can they acheive such nice bar with this belt furnace setup, I've read they are using graphite mold and it look like they are melting the material right into the mold and then slowly let it solidify. Graphite when heated release gas that will ruin a bar look. I've made a test with my induction furnace and the bar made was filled with holes.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 16, 2011)

The furnace used is an atmospheric belt furnace. The heat zone is oxygen free having either argon or a dissaccociated ammonia atmosphere. That keeps the graphite from crumbling in air as yours did.


----------

